# Does anybody know what this mouth sore is??



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Our newest little guy Cooper, just recently developed this mouth sore.

Does anybody know what it is or how to treat it? Has anybody seen this before?

Our vet is closed today, but we will be making an appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

There is also some little red spots underneath his chin


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

My first thought is staph infection. I'm making that guess without any personal experience with staph in a hedgehog, but it looks/sounds similar to pics of staph I've seen in previous posts. I could be wildly wrong. Let us know what the vet says! Hopefully it's just something that antibiotics will take care of.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Mouth Sore is Healed! UPDATE!*

So, we took Cooper to the vet about a week ago. Our vet prescribed him Amoxicillin (a banana flavored antibiotic). Within' 2-3 days his mouth sore was completely gone!

We just had to give about .1ml twice a day for a full 2 weeks. The best part is that it was soooo easy to give him his medicine because of the banana flavoring that he loves 

I thought I would update this information, so if this same thing happens to any other hedgies Amoxicillin is the way to go!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he healed up fast! It's always relieving to get health problems cleared up with no lasting effects.


----------

